
Tim Bray on Unicode: is UTF-8 a racist kludge or a stroke of genius? - henning
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/04/26/UTF
======
cdr
Yep, classic. Joel's also
(<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html>), which has a slightly
different focus.

I prefer Tim's, it's clearer.

------
fauigerzigerk
Old but important to read.

